# Tybee 9-19



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Went and got bait at daylight..................netted lots of good sized shrimp and mudd minnos. Got to the pier about 8:00am..................Man, the pier was just about unfishable.........very strong NNE winds. Surf was dirty and churned up. Had to go with plan B. Was able to get access to a private dock on the back river(Horse Pen Creek). Whooty Hooo............got into some real good Flounder action. Don't want to admit it but my girl out fished me. We landed around 8 flounder.........lost several at the dock and pulled the hook on a bunch. Released the smaller ones and kept one for supper and a couple to eat on this winter. Was able to really get the "feel" of a Flounder bite.  Mudd minnos were the "the bait", did not get any on live shrimp. All fish taken on the out going tide. Lesson of the day; after the "thump" count slowly to 5 then set the hook.  Ok, Nalene is looking over my shoulder...........she got most of the keepers and landed 5 out of the 8 . Don't ya just hate it when your women out fishes you.


----------



## SSFIREMAN (Sep 18, 2004)

*Out Fished???*

Nice To Hear You At Least Catch 1 Or 2. :d I Will Be Coming To Fish There The 1st Week Of Oct. From Tx. Do Not Hold That Against Me? Where To You Get The Mud Minnows Or Can You Buy Them Somewhere? Well At Least Your Wife Likes To Fish. My Wife Fishes Also But I Hear Of So Many Guys Wifes That Will Not Even Look At A Fish. How Deep Is It Around Tybee?? What Can You Catch Around Tybee?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey SSFIRMAN. By Tx I guess you mean the great state of Texas. Always good to have our western most southerners come for a visit.

Tybee is very shallow. But we do have huge tide swings around 8'. At the pier at high tide its around 14-15 foot and at low tide its about 5-6 foot...................thats at the end.  If you can cast say 100 yards you might get a few feet deeper.

Mudd Minnos: There is no place close by to buy them. I catch my own with a cast net but you can put out a trap for them. In these parts its a preferred bait for Flounder/Trout.

Fish caught at Tybee pier; Speckled Sea Trout, Red Drum, Black Drum, Spanish Mackerel, Whiting, Pompano, Jack Crevelle, Flounder, Weakfish, Bluefish, Blowfish, Ladyfish, Spots, Croakers, Rays, and Sharks. Of course some more than others and depends on time of year and conditions. I have caught each one of these species this year.

Yes, its nice to have a women who likes to fish. She all so loves to crab. Mmmmmn Blue Crab.


----------



## SSFIREMAN (Sep 18, 2004)

Yes Dallas Texas. I Go To The Coast 1 Or 2 A Year And Fish Freshwater The Other Time. What Kind Of Test Line Do You Use For Flounder. I Have Never Tried Flounder. Where Would I Get Mud Minnows I Will Be Coming From Hilton Head??? Maybe I Will See You Out And About. Good Fishin .


----------



## SSFIREMAN (Sep 18, 2004)

*Artificial Baits.*

Do You Ever Use The Fluke Artificial Baits?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Line:Mostly I use 12 to 15 lb test and go as low as 8 lb when I'm in a sporting mood. What pound test for your running line is really not that important.............what is important is your leader line. Flounder have sharp teeth. I use 6-8 inches of 30 lb Fluorocarbon for leader line. Twenty lb would work all so. I really recommend fluorocarbon cause fish can't see it and Flounders hunt by site.

Mudd Minnos: You should try the bait shops around HH. Or get you minno trap. Mudd Minnos can be found in any tidal creek/ditch. Bait the trap with any type of meat..........I hear hot dogs, potted meat, and Vienna sausages work well.

Flounder: Tybee pier is not a prime location for flounder fishing.............we do catch um' but not allot of them.........back in the creeks/rivers is much better but access to them is kinda "who ya know" or by boat. We do have a back river fishing pier that might be ok if you are targeting flounder but the pier is narrow and high. If your staying on HH I would check out fishing holes there and save Tybee for a plan B.


----------



## SSFIREMAN (Sep 18, 2004)

I Will Fish For Anything To Catch. I Throw Them Back Most Of The Time. What Kind Of Wieght Do You Normally Use? Is That Pier Private Or Public You Go To? Have You Ever Been To Hunting Island State Park Pier, Or Heard Anything About It?? I Can Not Get Anyone To Respond Except For You? I Guess People Do Not Fish As Much As We Do In The South? Thanks For Your Help.


----------



## nmb surffisher (Mar 3, 2004)

*some Q & A*

1/2 - 2 ounce,depending on current.thinks it's public.no & no. and me. i fish alot.  
good luck & tight lines


----------



## SSFIREMAN (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks For Your Reply. Can You Tell Me Where It Is? Well I Am Coming To Hilton Head Because Of Ivan And Now There Is A Storm Heading There. Great . I Just Want To Relax And Catch A Few Fish.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yes, both the main pier and Back River pier on Tybee is open to the public at no cost. Hunting Island...........all I know of it is that it is north of Tybee..................But since its a state park I'd say its open to the public and free.

Weights: I will use anywhere from 1/4 oz to 3 oz depending on conditions/type of rig. But mostly I'll use somewhere around 1 oz.


----------



## SSFIREMAN (Sep 18, 2004)

Well You Have Been Alot Of Help :d. I Will Yell At You Closer To Oct. 2 And See If The Hurricane Heads Your Way And See If You Have Been Catching Anything Exciting.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yep'............................have not tried to fish this week..............too windy.........looking good for the weekend anyhow. If ya decide to come, try to get you a 5 gal bucket and an areator..........so you can use live shrimp..............right now they are going for 8 bucks a pint and 15 bucks a quart. Holler at me.


----------

